
Show HN: TodoMVC that works with JavaScript disabled - danielskogly
https://todo-react-redux-noscript.herokuapp.com/
======
danielskogly
This is a demonstration of a way to make things work for users without JS
enabled, making use of React, Redux and SSR.

You can find a complete write-up of here:
[https://blog.klungo.no/2020/05/28/using-react-and-redux-
to-a...](https://blog.klungo.no/2020/05/28/using-react-and-redux-to-
acommodate-users-without-javascript/)

